# Looking for a good archery shop in Marysville/Port Huron



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I was wondering if any one has any recomendations for a good archery pro shop in the Marysville/Port Huron area. I moved over here from the other side of the state and was wondering if there were any quality shops. I usually go to Goldstar Outdoors in Edmore, or Ionia, but that is quite a drive now. Thanks


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I would have sent you down to see Jay at Capital Archery but I heard he is now gone. Not a whole lot of us left.


----------



## CWAY (Feb 5, 2009)

Try Luckys Archery in Shelby TWP. Thats as close as I can think of


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll have to stop in there and give them a try. Still plan on heading to Goldstar when I get the chance, but would like to find a good shop a little closer. Thanks. Any more suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

The Hock Shop or VF Sports. Both in Port Huron.


----------



## duhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Bay Archery in Essexville. Best around and worth the trip


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

I travel to the "The Hock Shop" from Troy.


----------

